# Go big or go home...



## Bullwinkle (Apr 2, 2011)

Although sharing a crispy cool morning with a best friend and slamming a couple curious red fox while callin' yotes can't be beat, the sharp report of my Ruger 300 Win mag is still quite a rush with each squeeze of the trigger. Flat shooting, sub one-minute groups, and seemingly low recoil with the 110 grain Hornady spire points does make the task seem easy, no matter what the quarry, and at over 3600fps at the muzzle the pills will vaporize upon impact, even with a clean miss.... come to think of it, I haven't missed yet. 
Recently I've added another critter getter to my collection. At a local gun show I purchased a Marlin 1895 guide gun wth factory porting in 45-70 with every intention to take it bear hunting. Even though that trip has not materialized yet I found it to be an impressive tack driver using Hornadys factory loads of 325gr LeverEvolution ammo. From the bench it shoots cloverleaf groups at 100 yards, still flying at 1860fps, I guess that's because of the shorter ported barrel. Michigan whitetails will most likely be the first test run, yet maybe a yote might just get in the way before then. I topped it with a Leupold VXIII 1.5-5 so ranges beyond 175 yds could be tough for me on smaller critters.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm thinking we need "proof" pics on that 45-70 Bullwinkle. Not because we don't believe you, but BECAUSE WE WANNA SEE IT!!! Marlin 1895s are some of my favorite rifles ALL TIME.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You put a large loop lever on that before you post a pic and ebbs will short out his keyboard with drool, I guarantee it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He's a drooler anyway.... Welcome Bullwinkle I'm from Ingham also.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

325 grains flying at 1860 fps .... talk about extream lead poisoning for anything.

That is the same cartriage that Knapper took moose hunting last fall. Slam bam !

Welcome...try to post a pic.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I bought my Marlin 1895 more than 3 decades ago. Got her new out of the box for $125.00. I've taken Whitetail in KS., Moose in WY. and Elk in CO. with it using the 405 gr. bullets. I've killed 14 ( had to take off one of my shoes to finish count'in.lol.) Black Bear with the 45-70 and not one of them went more than 10'.

The old Marlin has seen 1000's of miles in the saddle scabbard and the dirt and grime of dozens of hunt'in camps throughout the Rocky Mountains and has never let me down when I needed it.

I bet your gonna love your "95" Bullwinkle after you crack a couple critters with it.

I'd take a picture of mine and post it up but I don't want to be picked on for the next week by you mean guys.lol.









Welcome to Predatortalk Bullwinkle from high in the sunny Colorado Mountains.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

405 grains, sweet mother ! Rock and Roll boulder express comming through !! Talk about terminal damage....


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT bullwinkle.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I'd take a picture of mine and post it up but I don't want to be picked on for the next week by you mean guys.lol.


 WHO US?????


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> WHO US?????


I think he lost his Etch and Sketch ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT Bullwinkle, enjoy the site.


----------



## Bullwinkle (Apr 2, 2011)

Wild West Guns large loop lever already done, the sides are polished and matte finish around the edges, Marlin couldn't have done it better... so far my choc lab is the only one droolin' on it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I bought my Marlin 1895 more than 3 decades ago. Got her new out of the box for $125.00. I've taken Whitetail in KS., Moose in WY. and Elk in CO. with it using the 405 gr. bullets. I've killed 14 ( had to take off one of my shoes to finish count'in.lol.) Black Bear with the 45-70 and not one of them went more than 10'.
> 
> The old Marlin has seen 1000's of miles in the saddle scabbard and the dirt and grime of dozens of hunt'in camps throughout the Rocky Mountains and has never let me down when I needed it.
> 
> ...


I can vouch for the 405gr. too I pulled a few from the off sides of elk that were flat as a pancake.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bullwinkle said:


> Wild West Guns large loop lever already done, the sides are polished and matte finish around the edges, Marlin couldn't have done it better... so far my choc lab is the only one droolin' on it


 Are we gonna get to see this baby??


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bones44 said:


> He's a drooler anyway.... Welcome Bullwinkle I'm from Ingham also.


Bahahaha! You're right, I am! But Youngdon is right. Large loop and posted pics. I'm as good as yours.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I bought my Marlin 1895 more than 3 decades ago. Got her new out of the box for $125.00. I've taken Whitetail in KS., Moose in WY. and Elk in CO. with it using the 405 gr. bullets. I've killed 14 ( had to take off one of my shoes to finish count'in.lol.) Black Bear with the 45-70 and not one of them went more than 10'.
> 
> The old Marlin has seen 1000's of miles in the saddle scabbard and the dirt and grime of dozens of hunt'in camps throughout the Rocky Mountains and has never let me down when I needed it.
> 
> ...


Hey Cat, you want Chris or I to drive down and take some pics for you?!?!?!?!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have one that I got many years ago and have carried it many places, it is my if I don't know were I am going and want to have enough gun gun.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Right on knapper---Handy to have when someth'in big needs kill'in and you want the Right-of-Way.lol.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Bullwinkle's got a shooter, that's for sure. We were going to test some of his handloads today, but us fair-weather wimps were chased off by the rain and snow.

His lever loop is too big for me, though. I had to settle for a smaller model JDJ Contender in .45-70. I used it on this varmint last November.






The 300-grain Barnes tipped SOCOM bullets seemed to work just fine. Now boys, no drooling.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's my type of handcannon you have there glenway, I have a 14" 375 JDJ


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice gun and buck !! Now that's a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* handful of gun there !!


----------



## Bullwinkle (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok Ok... heres a pic of my new "big bore" shooter.... guess your local stores will be sellin' a few new keyboards due to the "drool" factor.I didn't save the targets for proof of the "cloverleafs", I think we shot em up practicing with our carry guns... hate to waste perfectly good targets with only 3 holes in them. At nearly $1.50 each, the Hornady factory ammo gets a little pricy when plinkin so handloads seemed like a good idea. As glenway suggested I'm waiting to try the home brew of Hornadys 325gr FTX bullits w/50gr Reloader 7... had to trim the cases .060 to cycle in the Marlin properly, only to realize my Lee factory crimp die needed .060 machined off the bottom as well... I'll post results after next weekends test session.... if they group as good as the factory stuff - look out critters!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*nice______________sb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Handcannons...That's what J.D. Jones calls 'em. Son, you know you've got a tiger by the tail when you light one off.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.targetz.com/targets01.htm Now just some ink and paper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The .375JDJ is the SSK chrome on the frame, just above it is my 7-30 Waters, above that is my .357 Rem. MAXIMUM, and above that a .44Mag. I don't shoot the 44 Mag any more just incase someone has a liking for it, make an offer.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

nice looking contender,don


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Below are a couple of articles I wrote on the handcannons for Lightfield Slugs. Enjoy...

http://lightfieldslugs.com/Lightfield/HuntingClub/ArticleWunderlichHandcannons/

http://lightfieldslugs.com/Lightfield/HuntingClub/ArticleWunderlichContenderizing/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice don !! I've shot my buddy's contender in .44 and I know what a handful it is. But oh what fun !! Always wanted one but got distracted by other toys.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys ! I really enjoy shooting that gun. And believe me when you touch off that .375 at the range, you turn a head or two.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Below are a couple of articles I wrote on the handcannons for Lightfield Slugs. Enjoy...
> 
> http://lightfieldslugs.com/Lightfield/HuntingClub/ArticleWunderlichHandcannons/
> 
> http://lightfieldslugs.com/Lightfield/HuntingClub/ArticleWunderlichContenderizing/


Nice writing Glen, I enjoyed them both.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Someone just listed an 1895 lever on Rimfire central under centerfire classifieds. What a beauty of a gun !! Sorry ebbs, it doesn't have the big loop on it though.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks. You might like my blog at www.thinkingafield.org

I just switched it over from another site, so some of the older posts' links don't work, but newer stuff is good to go.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice guns everyone.

Welcome to the forum bullwinkle enjoy!!


----------



## Bullwinkle (Apr 2, 2011)

i tried to enter a lenghty blog but when clicking on the "read more" tab it only displays a blank page... can anyone help


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You tried to enter as in "post" or as you wanted ti read a blog posted by someone else ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Bullwinkle said:


> i tried to enter a lenghty blog but when clicking on the "read more" tab it only displays a blank page... can anyone help


This one?:

http://www.predatortalk.com/blogs/bullwinkle/178-patriots-tyrants-2.html

Looks like you originally posted it with all white text, which makes it a bit hard to read on a white background.









I think I fixed it though....


----------



## Bullwinkle (Apr 2, 2011)

yea , its is reposted now... thanks for your help


----------



## Bullwinkle (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok Chris, how do I get my pic to show up under my name?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I too love the feel of recoil. Nothing like the feel of a hard kicker and the security of knowing you can take "any" species in North America. Here are a few pictures of my baby, my Ruger M77 in 338 Winchester Magnum. I topped it with a Nikon Monarch and it eats 250 grain Sierra Gamekings. 2 inch group at 200 yards. The side by side comparison is with a 30-06 Springfield.
View attachment 1758

Notice the thin recoil pad- you don't need one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun JT, I like the skulls too.


----------

